

Password validation bug in some implementations of bcrypt - marshray
http://www.openwall.com/lists/oss-security/2011/06/20/2

======
rg3
Thanks for the pointer. I have updated my small C wrapper around the Solar
Designer implementation to fix the bug too. See
<http://github.com/rg3/bcrypt/>

